# Seitz roof light reseal or replacement with aircon?



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello

My Lunar motorhome roof lights (Seitz make) are leaking a little.

How do I remove them, if the holding screws are under the plastic trim how do I remove the trim without cracking it. Are the screws screwed in from the inside of the van or outside.

I was wondering if the larger of the two rooflights could be replaced with some kind of aircon unit or recirculation fan. Has anyone done this, economically, with good results.

What is the best sealant to use. I have read contradicting posts on this subject. 

All help would be appreciated.

Regards
JohnT


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There should be some little plastic screw covers under the trim which just clips off, prise the screw covers off and then unscrew.


Should be an easy enough job, you may need 2 people for the big roof lights though.


Most time consuming job is getting the old sealant off both the roof and the roof light.


I used Hodgsons seamseal CV which was recommended to me although I have only done the small roof light 40x40, Dometic mini Heki.


Definitely would re-seal and forget about air con or fans but everyones different.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as you know I'm hopeless

But air con doesn't usually fit into large widows 

Ours 40 x40

We chose freshlight to preserve the light with a window

Well pleased

Aldra


----------

